# Your favorite rat photos.



## stephdisneybug (Dec 30, 2013)

I always love taking pictures of my rats. It's hard to choose which ones are my favorites. I have so many. I'll post some here. I'd love to see the rats of fellow rat forum users. Pick your favorites and post 'em. ^_^ Happy January.

Henry the first week I brought him home. Look how tiny he is :3










Frank being handsome.










Henry sleeping.






















Jack being curious.










Frank helping mommy with the laundry.










Other favorites.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

I feel I'm always posting this pic but it is my favorite.
View attachment 108641





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stephdisneybug (Dec 30, 2013)

Ruby&Lola - I did a little squee inside. A hairless ^_^. How cute :3 The little doggy too. Love the little sweater in your profile pic.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Just a few of my favorites!


----------



## rattiblue1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Aw so adorable!
Here are a few of mine


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Olivia (black hooded) and Sophie (champagne hooded)- Olivia freaking out over her first hammock, them sitting in the corner of the play area, and Olivia venturing out for food. I don't get too many chances for photos since they're still young and fast and my phone is always too far away, but these are my favorites of the ones I do have! (Oops, the first two are sideways, sorry!)


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm new to ratties, but I'll post what I have so far 














Django 







Emile 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovinmyratties (Jan 5, 2014)

Here are my favs 🐀






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

My all time favourite of one of my boys:







Nacho loves that pillow.

Gordon loves his hay basket:








And Ahjeeb is always cuddling with someone:


----------



## slothxing (Dec 29, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

My s.o. took this one of Pop, and it's adorable!


----------



## RatloverDan (Jul 21, 2013)

I adore taking photos of my babies.







This is Rubiks Cube in his shopping trolley 







This is our first picture of all out babies together. Looks like we caught them unaware! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh I've been waiting for a thread like this but I STILL can't post pictures :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stephdisneybug (Dec 30, 2013)

^_____________^ Everyone has such adorable rats <3


----------



## stephdisneybug (Dec 30, 2013)

I would contact the admins. After 439 posts you should definitely be able to post photos O___O.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

No it's because I posted too many already  I pmd an admin to take some of them down but I don't think they have yet. Maybe I did it wrong.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I love seeing everyone's ratties!

Here's my Galahad (R.I.P.)








My Aerith (queen of the mischief in her reindeer throne!):









Our Leeloo (R.I.P.)








Dahlia:








Boma:









Batou (R.I.P.)









Tachikoma (Tachi for short...my baby...R.I.P.)









Navi (R.I.P.):







Lilith (R.I.P.)







Motoko:


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Heres some of Zuko (berkshire) and Aang (cream)


----------



## stephdisneybug (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for posting their adorable photos ^_^ I love them all.

Lesti - I'm glad you pmd the admins so you can get back to posting


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

This picture of Luca cracks me up; she found a MegaRed liquid softgel in the couch tore into it.

I noticed her eating something in the corner and raised her by the scruff as I did when she stole things.
It was so amusing to find her hands and mouth stained a menacing red. 










She never seemed to mind being lifted like that.


----------



## mcbride4227 (Aug 13, 2013)

I love threads like these but I still can't seem to post pictures. Oh it's so aggravating! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Misbehavior (May 29, 2011)

TachisMom, I saw a picture of your Navi and did a double-take, I have a girl identical to yours also named Navi!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/1610_zpsde6926e1.jpg.html?filters[user]=134684193&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

Two in a bed and the bottom one said "You're heavy! Get off me!" lol As you can see they ate the cloth underhang of their hammock but left the netting intact.

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/1608_zpsdc64ac12.jpg.html?filters[user]=134684193&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1

"Mommy makes a good pillow." Poor Nippy. These were taken at the same time. The other one on the cage was sleeping in their tube, so nap time for all.


http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/IMG_1183_zps2316274f.jpg.html?filters[user]=134684193&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=5

"Hey, what's that?" 

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0024_zps6b927da4.jpg.html?filters[user]=134684193&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=102

Their markings were really clear by this point. I used to take each one out and socialize them and put them in a box to make sure no one was forgotten.

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0070_zps3e0fadbc.jpg.html?filters[user]=134684193&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=78

A little older now. Should add the date on the pictures is wrong. Born Nov 15, 2012


http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0098_zps227a8edd.jpg.html?filters[user]=134684193&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=52


Nippy was always such a good mommy.


http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0104_zps5d1f8640.jpg.html?filters[user]=134684193&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=46
Arrow and Dot as babies. Dot was the runt of the litter and poor Arrow is so sick now. You can see how they got their names.


http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/DSCN0144_zpsacc1e039.jpg.html?filters[user]=134684193&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=26

My best one of Cookie

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/Ilovemybabyrats/media/IMG_1190_zps09886e5f.jpg.html?filters[user]=134684193&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=4

My pretty Arrow


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I think this thread is running towards cuteness so, I'll go with 

Max as a baby...












And Fuzzy Rat as an old lady...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And even when Fuzzy Rat was nearly more tumors than rat she was always a good sport..









And that's Amelia trying to get out of the picture.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Yay for picture threads!!!! 

My girliess...

Rosie!








Please don't judge her... she's a little bit special and thinks she's a dog 









Roxi!
I have loads of pictures of her posing like this... Its just what she does. 

















Rhona!
Just before she jumped out of the playpen...

















All images were 'fixed' on the photo editing programme ipiccy, then cropped and re-sized


----------



## Dragonsflame (Dec 8, 2013)

Rattie photos make me squee! Lol

Our Capt. Jack & my favorite photo of him








Charlie & Remi








Mac








And my all time fave of Charlie & Remi









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

My recent favorite of my first rattie girl! Her and her cagemate had tons of fun playing with our two little visiting cousins, and of ourse all bets were off when the organic peanut butter cereal came out!


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

naley_2006 said:


> My recent favorite of my first rattie girl! Her and her cagemate had tons of fun playing with our two little visiting cousins, and of ourse all bets were off when the organic peanut butter cereal came out!


Haha so cute! My girl Baby, who looks a lot like your rattie, does this too. If she's eating, and you pick her up, she just keeps on eating, it's funny.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

saratherussiandog said:


> Haha so cute! My girl Baby, who looks a lot like your rattie, does this too. If she's eating, and you pick her up, she just keeps on eating, it's funny.


This is actually the first time I've seen her do that, haha. Usually, the girls aren't as interested in the puff balls during playtime as the boys are, but for some reason, this time was the opposite. I knew I had to get a picture though, it probably won't happen again! Meredith is a Blue Veriberk. She was my first rat and my super cutie.


----------

